# crickets that dont bite?



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

What breed of cricket is less likely to bite my bearded dragons?

Some of the banded crickets I been using inflicted a nasty wound on one of my babies


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Roaches!! Crickets are evil.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

violentchopper said:


> Roaches!! Crickets are evil.


I got lots of roaches but sadly not enough to feed 25 babies. 

Plus I have to include crickets in there diet for when other people buy the bearded dragons off me.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Fair play. That's a good idea. I think all crickets bite.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think out of all browns bite the least banded and silents are nippy and blacks are diwnright satanic


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not put some food in the vivarium for the crickets so they eat this rather than bite the dragons.Or feed fewer crickets and more often so they all get eaten in one sitting.

Are you sure that its not the dragons chewing at each other when you introduce the crickets?They can get pretty excited and start pulling lumps out of each other.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

dead ones -_- damn horrible things. Think the brown silent ones are you best bet, the black ones are evil.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> Are you sure that its not the dragons chewing at each other when you introduce the crickets?They can get pretty excited and start pulling lumps out of each other.


I know the difference between a cricket bite and a bearded dragon bite :lol2:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Kuja said:


> dead ones -_- damn horrible things. Think the brown silent ones are you best bet, the black ones are evil.


I just ordered 1000 silent brown ones no more banded or blacks for me. 

Thanks for your help everyone :2thumb:


----------

